# Does my pre-workout humalog protocol look good?



## nothuman (May 14, 2013)

1) shoot 10iu humalog 1 hour before training

2) immediately eat 1 scoop bio whey + 1 1/4 cups oats (46g protein 73g carbs)

3) during my hour long workout, 2 tablespoons Synthepure + 1 1/2 scoops Karbo Load (45p 60c)

4) immediately post workout, chicken breast + jasmine rice (58p 72c)

So I am eating 73g, 60g, and 72g of carbs during the three peaks.


(Second time using insulin btw...just looking to improve the protocol)


----------



## tri-terror (May 14, 2013)

That looks pretty good.  I think you may even have too many carbs for just 10iu.  Run it like that and see how you feel, you may be able to drop the carbs a little bit.  I was doing a very similar macro breakdown with 15iu.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 14, 2013)

I'd split the 10iu , 5 iu after a meal but before the workout so you aren't playing hypo catch up and immediately after the session 5iu and the Carb / protein drink and feel the slin suck in those supplements into the cells.. 10 gram per  1 iu slin is a good standard ratio so u don't turn carbs into fat. Ib


----------



## nothuman (May 14, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> That looks pretty good.  I think you may even have too many carbs for just 10iu.  Run it like that and see how you feel, you may be able to drop the carbs a little bit.  I was doing a very similar macro breakdown with 15iu.



I might try to drop the carbs a little then since I don't get many hypo problems. I notice I don't need all that many grams of carbs per iu, which probably means I'm a little insulin resistant unfortunately.



Ironbuilt said:


> I'd split the 10iu , 5 iu after a meal but before the workout so you aren't playing hypo catch up and immediately after the session 5iu and the Carb / protein drink and feel the slin suck in those supplements into the cells.. 10 gram per  1 iu slin is a good standard ratio so u don't turn carbs into fat. Ib



So you're suggesting 5iu then have my pre workout meal, then not have an intra shake and wait until post workout to take another 5iu before doing the shake and then the meal an hour later? Just want to be clear here

Also, 10g of carbs per 1iu is too much for me. I can get away with half that.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 15, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> I might try to drop the carbs a little then since I don't get many hypo problems. I notice I don't need all that many grams of carbs per iu, which probably means I'm a little insulin resistant unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No eat preworkout meal .. Then slin. Then intra workout , then after workout 5 iu slin with shake then meal hour later.
You dont want empty stomach and pin slin because then food has to play catch up persay to slin response . If u have food already digesting then it has that to work with . I have tried both ways and food before first pin of slin worked way way better as far as no hypo cause I'm easily effected by slin.. Try it. Ib

Ok so if 10gm too much carb u are slight insulin resistant which could be caused your body chem. That's good so u won't grow fat then.cool


----------



## nothuman (May 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> No eat preworkout meal .. Then slin. Then intra workout , then after workout 5 iu slin with shake then meal hour later.
> You dont want empty stomach and pin slin because then food has to play catch up persay to slin response . If u have food already digesting then it has that to work with . I have tried both ways and food before first pin of slin worked way way better as far as no hypo cause I'm easily effected by slin.. Try it. Ib
> 
> Ok so if 10gm too much carb u are slight insulin resistant which could be caused your body chem. That's good so u won't grow fat then.cool



I've always shot the slin in the morning and then eaten immediately after and have always been fine


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 16, 2013)

Ok yeah that's good . You got a high slin tolerance or resistance . Me I pin before I eat the world seems woozey.  U gettin humalog online cause I'm about out and R is over counter here but not log..


----------



## tripletotal (May 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok yeah that's good . You got a high slin tolerance or resistance . Me I pin before I eat the world seems woozey.  U gettin humalog online cause I'm about out and R is over counter here but not log..



R is easy to get and cheap...wish humalog was OTC.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok yeah that's good . You got a high slin tolerance or resistance . Me I pin before I eat the world seems woozey.  U gettin humalog online cause I'm about out and R is over counter here but not log..



Never tried log but I'm on my second go with r. I've got an online pharmacy to get log from though....maybe one of these days.


----------



## nothuman (May 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok yeah that's good . You got a high slin tolerance or resistance . Me I pin before I eat the world seems woozey.  U gettin humalog online cause I'm about out and R is over counter here but not log..



Don't get me wrong, I've gone hypo before but only from less carbs. At least I know when that happens, it's working. I have Humalog on the way already. I like it better than Humulin R because it's not active as long so I don't have to worry about not eating fats since my diet is somewhat relaxed. I also still have trouble understanding all the peaks with R and how many carbs are needed during each peak.


----------

